# Cloupor GT Problem



## 3FVape (5/8/15)

Hi， HELP Please. Someone sent me a message with info below

"I got the information that its just an 60W chip inside. The box displays always a wrong power. 20%-30% beside the correct wattage output, no matter which resistance you try (.3-1.8)"

But for our checking, the our cloupor GTs work well.

Is there anyone with the same problem?


----------

